# Seerosen und Rohrkolben in einem Kübel



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2004)

Hallo Pflanzenkundler,

ich habe mir überlegt, dass es schön aussehen könnte wenn mitten im Teich __ Rohrkolben umgeben von Seerosen wachsen. Warum dann nicht den Rohrkolben zusammen mit den Seerosen in einen Mörtelkübel einpflanzen und auf ca. 50-80 cm Wassertiefe setzen. Wegen der Wuchshöhe und Wüchsigkeit wäre der schmalblättrige oder sogar der __ Zwergrohrkolben wohl sinnvoll.

Gibt es Meinungen dazu ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2004)

hallo georg,

also bei gott  - ICH bin nicht der pflanzexperte hier - da werden sich noch kompetente jungs melden - will aber doch meine meinung zum besten geben:

1. bei der wüchsigkeit von __ rohrkolben denke ich daß die seerose sehr schnell am hungertuch nagt und verdrängt wird .....  
2. ein pers. versuch von mir rohrkolben in 40cm tiefe anzusiedeln schlug letztes jahr fehl.

aber zu deinen gedanken die ich in ähnlicher form auch schon hatte - ich habe in der mitte meines teiches einen verzweigten stamm eingelegt und schön beschwert - habe vorher in den stamm 80 mm große löcher eingebohrt und mit riesel und sand verfüllt - hier habe ich __ binsen eingepflanzt - ist so ca. 30cm unter wasser - sie wachsen gerade noch so olala   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich der Befürchtung von Jürgen nur anschliessen: __ Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima) haben auch einen enormen ausbreitungsdrang und befördern die Seerosen schon im ersten Jahr in den Seerosenhimmel. Es wird schwierig werden, den Zwergrohrkolben selbst in einem eigenen Gefäss zu bändigen - bei mir ist er schneller aus dem Kübel ausgebrochen, als ich schauen konnte. Allgemein scheint es mir nicht machbar, eine wüchsige Pflanze zusammen mit einer weniger wüchsigen oder zwei wüchsige Arten zusammen in einen Kübel zu pflanzen - eine wird sich durchsetzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich auch an und bin skeptisch ob man die beiden Pflanzen miteinander kombinieren kann. Die Natur tut es jedenfalls nicht. Seerosen wachsen nicht im Schilfgürtel sondern im freien Wasser. Wenn Du gern die Kombination von __ Rohrkolben/__ Schilf/Binse mit Schwimmblättern haben willst, dann probier es doch mit der Seerkanne. Das sind zwar sehr kleine Schwimmblätter, aber sie sehen denen der Seerose sehr ähnlich und die Pflanze breitet sich mindestens so stark aus wie der Rohrkolben. Das sollte zumindest ein paar Jahre lang funktionieren.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure Meinungen. 
Ich werd es dann wohl lieber lassen.


----------

